# Help- Tax Advisory on Double Taxation- Spain and Singapore



## WISG (Feb 18, 2021)

A friend of mine who were based in Singapore for a number of years have recently moved to Spain. His compensation in Singapore included yearly stock awards that then vested over the following 5 years. Upon leaving Singapore he had to pay tax on all the unvested shares that had been awarded while he was employed in Singapore. He is now also paying tax in Spain as the stock vests – hence double taxation. There is a tax treaty between Singapore and Spain so it should be possible to reclaim some/all of the double taxation. Can anyone assist my friend or do you know of anyone who is experienced with such matters that could engage with my friend to resolve the situation? My friend would be willing to pay for any such services.

Thank you.


----------

